# Suggestion and some doubts for a Multimedia Laptop



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm planning to a buy a Laptop basically to replace the 8-9 yr old PC I have and use the laptop for all purpose. My cousin in the USA will do the purchase. 

I already have a Dell Inspiron 6400 (company one), this one is for my personal use and going to use in India. 

Going to use for basic use, multimedia (got lot of movies in 720p and some in 1080i/p as well) and in college. 

*This is what I need:*
1. Strictly 15/15.4" screen
2. Resolution more than 1280X800
3. Proccy - 2 Ghz or more 
4. Ram - 2GB or more 
5. Gfx Card - 128 mb or more
6. 'good looking' (so initially set target on Sony Vaio or Apple Macbook)
7. HDD - can compromise on this. I'll be buying an external HDD
8. Budget - Initially had $1400, but now looking for the cheapest laptop offering over 1280X800 screen resolution


Applying the conditions I have these options:
1. Apple Macbook Pro ~ $1800 (buying with Students discount; plus another $100 assuming that we sell the free iPod -effectively around $1700)
2. Asus G1  ~$1800-1900
3. Dell 1520 ~1550 (after customization and buying the 1GB ram separately for $60)
4. Toshiba Tecra A9 ~ $1160 (no GFx card - so I'm not sure if it can play HD stuffs)

Now I want to buy Apple Macbook Pro. Asus G1 is out of the race as I don't want to pay 1900 instead of getting an Apple plus I didn't like the look as well. I have Dell 6400 and personally I don't like it and in our company also we've ditched Dell for Toshiba. 

I get 1440X900 in Macbook but 1680x1050 in Dell/Asus/Toshiba. 

*Your Comments*
1. What do you suggest? 

2. You think it's worth spending $1800 on Apple, considering that I've never used Os X before (I have Parallels/Boot Camp option)

3. *_Just for educational and Information_*. Can we install pirated XP with Parallels/Boot Camp?  

4. Any other models that I forgot? 

5. Your suggestions and comments.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2007)

Get the dell 1520.. They r givin it real cheap in the us wit 2gb ram and 160gb hdd upgrades free.. U ll get the best vfm in that only.. 
u ll get a t7100+ 8600 m gt+160gb hdd+2gb ddr2 in that much


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ 
I'm still vary of Dell. These are the problem that I face in my Dell Inspiron 6400

1. The cover get scratched easily. 
2. The screen quality is not that great. Personal opinion though. 
3. My colleagues faced issues. HDD crashed and charger failed <-- in a single lappy. 
4. We buy atleast 4-5 PC in a month. We're buying Toshiba only. 

But nevertheless I'm open to Dell as well. 

The config which u typed costs $1360 but 1440X900 resolution ($50 more for 1650X1050) and 80GB HDD. 

Still vfm and some $300 cheaper than Apple. 

Looks and credibility holds me back. Lets see how it goes....


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 24, 2007)

Why not try Sony's VAIO series?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ 
I love Sony for the design and looks but their resolution sucks. 

But do you know that even a $2100 Vaio laptop (15" ones) offers only 1280X800 resolution. In that money, I'll buy a 2.4 Ghz Macbook Pro model


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2007)

abt the macbook option.. 
1. Its too costly.. Also i dont think u can get a pro in that much
2. If u r taking one just to use OS X then go 4 it.. However during my recent stint wit os x i wasnt able to make it my primary os.. It was always xp> vista/osx..
3. OS X is a strict no for gamers.. Also u ll get a much better config if u opt for dell or hp in the same budget.. 
4. My friend got just a core duo t2080+ gma 950 and 1gb ram (13.1" macbook)in 57k wen he got a macbook 6 months back..
5. Also m not sure but pirated xp/vista wont work with bootcamp.. Of course they ll wit parallels


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

damn! i clicked on the wrong option  wanted to select asus g1. that looks sweet and the specs are really good. but if u wanna use that in india do research a bit about the support, ashwin. if thats ok then my vote goes for it


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2007)

pathiks - 
1. Macbook Pro costs $2k. We get $200 students discount plus free iPod. If I see the iPod for $100 (in eBay), I get the Mac for effectively $1700. 
2. I dunno. Never used Vista and OS X. I run Boot Camp and install XP. 
3. I dont play games. I want to watch?
4. Hows the mac? Any limitations? We get the 13" Mac for less than $1000 (Rs 40.5k)
5. I'll do some research on this. 

Not that I want to buy Apple only. I'm looking for a very strong reason why I shouldn't buy Macbook Pro...


infra_red_dude -
 I edit the poll option. 

I saw G1. It's not that good as it looks on images/pictures. I don't want to play games. Want to use for watching movies.  

Also why would I spend $1900, when I can buy a Mac?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

no games?? oh then the intel onboard is sufficient. it can easily handle HD movies. guess toshiba is sufficient then.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2007)

^^
Nope. I'm talking about HD movies- 720p & 1080i/p stuffs. I don't think we can manage with onboard Gfx.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

x3000 supports hardware decoding of HD content.

*download.intel.com/design/chipsets/applnots/31334302.pdf


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2007)

^^
Yes. So I guess Toshiba itself would be suffix. 

Let's see how things go about...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

Well some day back Gaurav (tary_g) from here (India) bought Dell 1520... one thing is noticible that price shown in the Web site is really high...

So, what i saw is you can get same configuration of Dell 1520 as Apple MAC book Pro in the Half of the price...

C2D 2.33 GHz
2 GB
8600 GT M 256 MB

But seems MAC book is really chip at ur place...

My personal opinion.... now with Boot Camp Apple MAC books can be dual/multi booted with Windows/linux without any issue... but that also allows you to test the Apple OS ...

So if  I can afford, i would chose Apple MAC Book Pro



thnx


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta -
For how much did he buy the 1520? Also please explain "So, what i saw is you can get same configuration of Dell 1520 as Apple MAC book Pro in the Half of the price..." I didn't understand properly. 

Yeah. Personally I want to buy Apple. I came here to ask for opinion or make me convince that Mac is not worth. 

Asus/Toshiba is out of race. I'll either go for Apple or Dell. (but mostly seems that I'll go for Mac only). 

I have a really old PC at home and this time I want to have a powerful computer and do the things that I missed. I'll install OS X, XP and Linux in it.  

The only problem is I'll have to buy XP for Boot Camp.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ arreey yaar why waste money on apple....just buy a nice dell ! common if u were insanely rich then u could have got a mac for the sake of it and then another dell also !!


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

hp dx 6516tx or later  ... it rox


----------



## krazyfrog (Aug 25, 2007)

Where is Sourabh? Its not like him missing a chance to post in a laptop query thread. He's our forums LAP-TOP-DOG (sorry couldn't resist that).


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

get a chance for such a deal-get a macbook pro.dont think twice!OS X is superior!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 25, 2007)

HP laptops in US are damn cheap and you can customise one for yourself...
I did a quick customization of HP DV9500t which is very good performance laptop...
I customised with specs almost same a ASUS G1 with procy being a little lower...And guess what it came out to only 1438$ !!
Here is a screenshot...
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/5180/hpconfigyy2.th.jpg
Damn why dont I have a relative in US


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> OS X is superior!


 a perfect example of india's pathetic political situation .... when u cant get ur way with 1 extend an olive branch to another whom u give a damn abt  ....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

^get eno antacid for digestive complaints


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

^^ open source hai kya ... give me a link ...

btw grudgy coming back to the topic ... hp is better as far as multimedia is concerned ... its got style and features ...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the suggestion and the comments guys! 



			
				aks_win said:
			
		

> ^^ arreey yaar why waste money on apple....just buy a nice dell ! common if u were insanely rich then u could have got a mac for the sake of it and then another dell also !!


 It's $1700 (Rs 75k); I'm not sure if we can get an Apple again at this cost. The $200 rebate + free iPod offer ends 16th Sept. 

I'm planning to use this at my college also. Going to have for a long time. Thought I can make use of the opportunity. 




			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> HP laptops in US are damn cheap and you can customise one for yourself...
> I did a quick customization of HP DV9500t which is very good performance laptop...
> I customised with specs almost same a ASUS G1 with procy being a little lower...And guess what it came out to only 1438$ !!


 It's a 17" screen. Portability gets a hit when you use any lappy more than 14" screen.. you have to learn in the hard way (as I did) but as I'll use for personal purpose, I'm willing to go for 15" models. 




			
				iMav said:
			
		

> hp dx 6516tx or later


 Can you post the URL. I searched for it and couldn't find that. 

Also I checked HP/Sony models for 15" and resolution more than 1280X800. They don't have any models. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> get a chance for such a deal-get a macbook pro.dont think twice!OS X is superior!


 Yeah. Let me see if anyone can convince me to buy any other lappy.   I'm open to any model but looking at all the angles now, Apple seems a better option. 



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> Where is Sourabh? Its not like him missing a chance to post in a laptop query thread. He's our forums LAP-TOP-DOG (sorry couldn't resist that)


 Yeah. I was talking with him some time back. He was the one who suggested me Asus G1. Let's wait and see what he thinks... 

By the way, what's this 'LAP-TOP-DOG' mean?  



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> btw grudgy coming back to the topic ... hp is better as far as multimedia is concerned ... its got style and features ...


Style and features? Apple beats any other in this respect. Only that it's a bit expensive. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> a perfect example of india's pathetic political situation .... when u cant get ur way with 1 extend an olive branch to another whom u give a damn abt





			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> get eno antacid for digestive complaints


 Please guys, no fighting and name calling. I'm watching this thread.  


Style and features? Apple beats any other in this respect. Only that it's a bit expensive.


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

well after os x on my machine ... un-biased ... id think again about a mac book ... no offence arya my subjective view

@grudgy: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64959 ... just a small corection it has 3 usb ports if u want pix of the product il upload em i got a digicam finally


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> get a chance for such a deal-get a macbook pro.dont think twice!OS X is superior!



u call that a good deal?......OS X can also be installed on dell if u want just the OS


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2007)

iMav - 
Why so? Is OS X not that good. I've never used it before.. 

I need resolution MORE than 1280X800. HD movies looks like cr*p in my current Dell 6400. 

gx_saurav - 
Installing OS X in non Apple Hardware is illegal.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

@gxsourav:illegal talking pirating  I know u had tried that and more

i just suggested him that after using UNIXens(BSD,Linux etc),OS X too  is ofcorse superior although it got some 64 suid's set for user friendliness and its not only OS the h/w integrated.
@drgrudge:wait till october and u will get OS X Leopard illya?

the deal is good.
 I am not hell bend on OSS & FOSS.I believe and expect it shud be embraced by the mass.

never compare a windows os with Unix model.Unix model is superior(i know u too knew,but what M$ will think if u wont reply na?   )
welcome Microsoft India-this is digit forum ur trying to evangelize with hardworking members


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> iMav -
> Why so? Is OS X not that good. I've never used it before..


 i say its not good enough for me as in what i want my comp to do, goobi and arya differ .... but if hd movies is what ur looking for i dont have much knwoledge abt the outcome on a mac or a normal laptop ... goobi might be able to tell u more abt the movie part but the os as a whole personally i wudnt recomend it to any1


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 25, 2007)

praka123- 
I can wait, not an issues... but the thing is this rebate ends on Sept 16th. If Apple continues with the rebate, then I can wait for 4-5 months also. 

Of course, I get Leopard and better config for the same price (this is Apple, so no lower price)

iMav- 
I'm not a heavy user. Honestly speaking I don't even use Office properly (and in my home PC - I didn't have office only!)

For me:
1. Internet
2. Movies and Music
3. Photoshop
4. Notepad

That's it. I don't even play solitaire (leave alone other games). 

I'm not buying Apple for OS X, but this offer looks good to me. Still waiting for others to convince me. 

Hope Arya and Goobi responds here....


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

if thats what ur main use is then mac is a good option to consider coz all of that a mac book can do ... but u might have to search for codecs etc. but for internet, music and movies mac is a good option


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so u can afford MAC and want to show off and also join the mac community !! and use it proudly in campus right ??

now just tell who or what the hell is stopping you ?? just go for it !! get that mac !

in my campus no body know about MAC so i would never buy 1 !! if i had loads of money and ppl in here knew about mac then i would got one of those ! after all status ka sawal hai 

oh yes i forgot !! the feel good factor matters more then anything !!! just anything !

buy a maruthi 800 and be very happy is far better then buying a ferrari and not being happy or content


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2007)

^but now a days WW-II Willy's/Ford Jeeps are sold as Fake Ferrari's(Vista) w2do? 
ofcourse 2007 Original ferrari(OS X) will rock.Definitely a different experiance than what pro-windows ppl says.


----------



## iMav (Aug 25, 2007)

Did this guy just say that vista is a copy 

gx shuru hoja ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I need resolution MORE than 1280X800. HD movies looks like cr*p in my current Dell 6400.



There are 3 kinds of HD movies out there

HD DVD & Blu Ray = No support for these in  Mac hardware or the OS

x264 AVC = The condition is very bad on Mac....40% lower then Windows decoders.

DivX/xVid HD = Condition is good with perian (FFDshow like codec for Mac)

Decide what u wanna do.


> For me:
> 1. Internet
> 2. Movies and Music
> 3. Photoshop
> 4. Notepad



Thats it? Abe get a dell vostro Laptop...thats enough.



> but for internet, music and movies mac is a good option



The only good media player on Mac OS X is iTunes which doesn't play anything other then mp3 or MP4

Any browser which is not native to Mac is slow. (Firefox for Mac)

I donno if you have a PMP or DAP or not, or what phone u r using right now Nokua ....but make sure it works with Mac OS. It will sure work over bluertooth, but not via data cable. There is Phone Agent (Software) but u need to check whether your phone is supported or not.



> ofcourse 2007 Original ferrari(OS X) will rock.Definitely a different experiance than what pro-windows ppl says.



Thats your own, personal & isolated opinion


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Choto Cheeta -
> For how much did he buy the 1520? Also please explain "So, what i saw is you can get same configuration of Dell 1520 as Apple MAC book Pro in the Half of the price..." I didn't understand properly.



In Indian Market Top end Apple MAC Book Pro (17") is Rs. 135000/- where as same config based Dell counter part Dell 1720 (17") is allmost Half of that price...

So, what i see with Apple Hardware is u get the chance to run all OS available... Linux / Windows / MAC OS, all three Major platform can be run...

now when u step out side of India suddenly the equation changes, as really what data you provided MAC Boor Pro and Dell counter is all most the same in Price at ur place..

So to me, personally Apple Hardware is the choise...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> Did this guy just say that vista is a copy
> 
> gx shuru hoja ....



lolzzz


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 25, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> So, what i see with Apple Hardware is u get the chance to run all OS available... Linux / Windows / MAC OS, all three Major platform can be run...


Technically, Although I won't recommend Piracy...but a Dell Laptop can also run any OS.


> as really what data you provided MAC *Boor* Pro and


Lolz...watch it dude.

You can go for Macbook...but trust me, don't buy it for just Mac OS X. You will miss many things anyway


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 25, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> For me:
> 1. Internet
> 2. Movies and Music
> 3. Photoshop
> ...



Well if thats all what you want then why do you want a MAC???
When you can get HP DV6500t series for just 1300$ with all the requirements that you have mentioned earlier and better...
Agreed that Mac has a class of its own but I wont buy it just coz of the fact that I am getting a good deal...
You not into stuff that Mac specializes on,so its useless to spend for that...
And I dont think you would get warranty that would be applicable here in India if you buy dell or hp...dunno about apple...
HP has best screens for laptops so you requirement for HD movies would be satisfied with them and HP ones do have much better look than their Dell counterparts...
Rest the choice is yours...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2007)

Haha.. you guys have scared me.   Would like to have clarification on things like: 
1. "The only good media player on Mac OS X is iTunes which doesn't play anything other then mp3 or MP4" 
2. "Any browser which is not native to Mac is slow. (Firefox for Mac)" 
3. Data cable (mobiles) compatibility over OS X. 
4. "x264 AVC = The condition is very bad on Mac....40% lower then Windows decoders"

Where are the Mac Fanboys?  

gx_saurav - 
Have you read the forum rules _ever_? OS X should run only on Apple Hardware, otherwise it's illegal to do so. 

And unless you have the hardware to run Blu-ray or HD DVD, it won't do so. With the recent decision of Paramount/Dreamworks, I would want to wait and watch. 


ankurgupta.me - 
Regarding speakers, I don't care about it. 90% of the times, I use headphones or get connected to speakers. My Dell Inspiron 6400 has got a really good speakers and that's one thing I like with my lappy. 

HP/Sony they have res. of 1280X800 or less for 15" models. 


The poll is tied now.   For the first time, I'm thinking whether to buy an Apple with all these limitations.


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ after ull buy it ull say damn how do ppl use it with so much more limitations 

though as i first said go for an hp as the option isnt there im voting for dell ....

and first 3 points of gx are right 4th 1 i have no clue as i earlier told u codecs is a head ache ...

PS: where is the salesman ... first time there is some 1 who is considering to buy a mac and the salesman isnt at his corner


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2007)

^^
Hmm... with my limited/nil knowledge of OS X, I think... 
1. scared me
2. scared me even more
3. I don't really care. I've Nokia 6300. No plans to own one till I get in some campus - even then I won't buy the high end models. 
4. thinking whether to buy a mac 

If all this is true and we've no other real way out, then I don't think I'll buy Macbook. 

PS: I've edited the poll to add one more option and now you can vote...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 90% of the times, I use headphones



offtopic :

  you better read This Guide !!!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

the macbook aint as bad cos u r plannin to run xp/vista on it neways.. But if u want to run xp or vista only then wats the point taking a macbook..
Ur lucky that ur needs dont exceed ur budget.. U can even consider a dell xps m1330..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> 1. "The only good media player on Mac OS X is iTunes which doesn't play anything other then mp3 or MP4"



iTunes only playes mp3 & M4A/AAC Audio files. If you want to play WMA then you will have to re-encode them to mp3/m4a then re-tag them. 

If you want to play ogg, FLAC etc then make sure you have VLC which is a must player on Mac.


> 2. "Any browser which is not native to Mac is slow. (Firefox for Mac)"



It should have been, any software which is not native to Mac OS X is slow. Firefox "software" is slow. The engine speed to browse is same as Windows.


> 3. Data cable (mobiles) compatibility over OS X.



My SE K750i worked fine with Mac with Phone agent, however I don't know about your phone.



> 4. "x264 AVC = The condition is very bad on Mac....40% lower then Windows decoders"



Goobi told me this. Even on a real Mac, playing x264 AVC based HD rip of Matrix was slower then Windows. Also there is no hardware acceleration of DivX/WMV etc on Mac.



> And unless you have the hardware to run Blu-ray or HD DVD, it won't do so. With the recent decision of Paramount/Dreamworks, I would want to wait and watch.



Ok

Don't buy a Mac book for Mac OS X. Even Windows XP is better except for the looks. Just look at the UI of Mac OS X, it looks so cool but does nothing. 

If you wanna know about Mac OS X then read some threads in Fight club & QnA section. If you go Mac way, trust me, You will have to pirate a lot, cos a simple utility for configuring Safari (Saft) costs $!2


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ankurgupta.me -
> Regarding speakers, I don't care about it. 90% of the times, I use headphones or get connected to speakers. My Dell Inspiron 6400 has got a really good speakers and that's one thing I like with my lappy.
> 
> HP/Sony they have res. of 1280X800 or less for 15" models.



When did I ever talk about speakers???
BTW HP ones have Altec lansing speakers which are very very good for a laptop 
HP ones might have resolution of 1280X800 but still they are better than Dell counterparts which have higher resolution...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 26, 2007)

cant a plain laptop model+ Ubuntu be a option here? 8)


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ i thought u recommended os x .... sir ji decide karlo  kabhie idhar kabhie udhar 

grudgy go for hp .... u wont be dissapointed atleast im not ...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 26, 2007)

aks_win - 
You need to read properly what I wrote. I said 90% with *earphones AND external speakers*.  


praka123 - 
I fail to understand some basic things now. Why would I want to buy a 'nice' shirt when any shirt will do the job? Why use FX/Opera when you can use IE? In the first place, why want HD movies when a 320x240 thing will also do the job?  You get the drift?  

I said I wanted a 'good looking' lappy. I shortlisted Vaio and Apple as the front runners, but Sony doesn't has good 15" (for my requirements) and expensive (than Apple itself). 


ankurgupta.me - 
lol, my bad. You talk abt the screen quality (Apple wins here hands down) and warranty only and I write abt the speakers. 

Also HP DV6500t _doesn't_ meet all my requirements. No Hp/Sony 15" model supports res. more than 1280x800 as far as I know. 


gx_saurav - 
lol.. I thought we can't install any pirated versions in OS X. Also don't forget that I'll install XP, Linux along with OS X, so my Mac (if at all) won't be difficult.  


Guess I need to start a thread reg. some doubts over OS X and then come back to think if I want an Apple.  


P.S: Where are the Mac Fanboys?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 26, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> P.S: Where are the Mac Fanboys?



Even I m wondering


----------



## iamtheone (Aug 26, 2007)

have a luk at this baby man *alienware.com/product_detail_pages...sCode=PC-LT-AURORA-M-9700&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

and u can add another gig of high performance ram for 200$ extra
for 1800$ thats a far more better choice than the mac book


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 26, 2007)

Well if you are adamant on 15" models then Dell and Apple remain your only choice as you want higher resolution...
You can get Dell Inspiron 1520 for about 1400$ with 2 gigs,8600GT,higher res etc...
I still wont recommend spending 300$ more on Apple one...


----------



## iMav (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ then i will say go for the hp 6516tx its better than dell in looks ... its slicker than dell


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2007)

iamtheone- 
Hmm.. man I thought Alienware are little more expensive than Sony/Apple also. But these are 17" screen and I strictly want 15" only. 

ankurgupta.me - 
It's important that I've only 15". I already have a Dell Inspiron 6400. Portability gets hit. 14" or less is ideal. Even I thought bigger the better, but many learn this lesson the hard way. 

Lets see. If the limitation are really so much and there's no way out, then I won't buy Apple. I'll go for Dell as they're value for money.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

Macbook pro is costly here in India in Rs. However since u r getting it in dollers...you can buy it, just make sure u don't work in direct sunlight & use sun burn lotion while working on it as *MacBook pro gets really hot*. & this is a known fact

Don't buy MacBook pro just for Mac OS X. There are other ways to try Mac OS X like going to the nearest Apple shop etc...few things u r gonna miss if u use Mac.

1) MSN Webcam

2) uTorrent


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ 
Yeah heard it. 
1. It's hot.
2. The Touchpad is little big (but I'll disable it as I'll use a mouse only)

How much is Mac in India. 

Regarding utorrent, they're gonna release Mac version soon. The preview already came up in TorrentFreak. And I don't care about the MSN Webcam as I never use them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

Check at Nearest Apple store where u r. Arya bought his Macbook pro for Rs 1.5lakh ...by gods thats a stupid ammount of money to spend on a computer, when there are many other things u can spend the money on (Bikes....mods to bike...gals...dates etc)



> Regarding utorrent, they're gonna release Mac version soon. The preview already came up in TorrentFreak. And I don't care about the MSN Webcam as I never use them



Cool..skype is there though, & the best Text only messenger out there for Mac = Adium


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2007)

adium very nice ... the UI is nice .... utorrent they say but actually even if u go for a mac book and plan to install vista or xp on it the keyboard might be an issue


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2007)

gx_saurav - 
Initially I also has Rs. 50k ($1250) Budget, but that's not enough to get a powerful PC and I thought I spend in some more and get a cool lappy.  Even in Dubai, Apple is expensive. They don't have Macbook Pro (only powerbook/macbook) and the pwerbook costs a cool Rs. 1.2Lakh

What about the Yahoo messenger? Cam is supported in it? 


iMav - 
Ahh! I didn't think about it. Another limitation... Gotta start a thread and get the issue sorted out...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 27, 2007)

damn, i hate power cuts & rain. 

Ashwin, if u plan to use Windows or linux then why buy Mac. Sure it can run all OS out there but even a Dell can at half the price. 

iMav can point u to threads about pros & cons of Mac OS. Apple keyboard in Windows is indeed an issue. 

If they don't have MBP then scrap the idea of Mac. Macbook plane sux in front of a Dell 1520 when fully configured

iSight used in Mac works with yahoo messenger


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2007)

*OS X - First Look*

*Windows Media Player v/s Quicktime+iTunes*

*Tiger v/s Vista*

have a nice time ...


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok guys. I've a spoke with Arya and Goobi. Read many reviews of the Macbook Pro. No looking back now and I'm buying Apple. 

This is the one: 

MacBook Pro 15" 

2.2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
1440 x 900 resolution 
2GB RAM memory 
120GB HDD
8x double-layer SuperDrive 
NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT graphics with 128MB SDRAM  

$1800 (Rs 73,500) + Free iPod (which I might sell in eBay)


Thanks a lot for the suggestions and comments.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

^well done!dude!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm.. good decision.. but y arent arya and goobi posting in here???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 27, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> but y arent arya and goobi posting in here???


for obvious reasons!!!  they've saved the forum database from shooting up in size!! had they posted here, it'd haf led to another locked thread. its wise to do this, seek the opinions of one of the camps (windows/linux users) here on the forum while haf a private conversation wid the other camp (mac) good thinking  

i think ashwin made a good decision... as to the requirements he'd stated and the style statement i guess his buy is justified. congrats


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2007)

dude may i say something ... why dont u wait for dx 10.1 gfx cards


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 27, 2007)

^^Yeah...absolutely...
But then he is not into gaming so doesnt make sense...
and DX10.1 cards will take 2-3 months atleast to arrive on the scene that too for desktops first...
It seems Mac is a decent choice...watever you buy/do dont regret later in life..thats the mantra of life...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2007)

Well...I hope u won't "need" to WIndows from now on. That Macbook Pro keyboard isn't your best friend when it comes to working on Windows.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks!  Now looking for this Apple wireless/wired Mighty Mouse or any other 'ordinary PC' one.. 

It's interesting to note that Macbook Pro leads the poll.  


It's amazing to think we've another Mac fanboy even b4 he used any Apple stuffs!


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

Well any1 who has excess dough and doesnt need great features can afford to be a macboy..


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

ah shucks we have to deal with another 1 now


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Now looking for this Apple wireless/wired Mighty Mouse or any other 'ordinary PC' one..


Buy the ordinary PC one, if at all. (But please give the trackpad some time before jumping ship.)



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's interesting to note that Macbook Pro leads the poll.


Frankly, that is very surprising.



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's amazing to think we've another Mac fanboy even b4 he used any Apple stuffs!


That's the power of that shiny logo. Welcome to the family!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> that's the power of that shiny logo. Welcome to the family!



What family ...lolz...its a computer for gods sake. Don't tell me u r gonna celebrate Mac-wali (diwali parody)


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ not to forget arya called grudgy an idiot coz grudgy has said he aint buying it for os x but for the sex appeal ...  shame on u arya u call elders idiots ... learn to think b4 typing arya


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

Arey yaar vapas chalu mat karo.. Close the topic.. Btw 1520 catching up


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 28, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> by gods thats a stupid ammount of money to spend on a computer, when there are many other things u can spend the money on
> 
> 
> 
> > Bikes....mods to bike...gals...dates etc


that's whay i am talking about....but neways macboys will neva learn




			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> It's amazing to think we've another Mac fanboy even b4 he used any Apple stuffs!


i knew it was mac boy in the making


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> i knew it was mac boy in the making



Are its ok...Mac is good enough for grudgy's needs, infect even a Macbook (normal) is enough.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

its not the mac thats bad but the damn tiger thats running in it ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2007)

Well...I find Macbook pro bad compared to Dell 1720 all pumped

1) Its hot

2) Non standerd keyboard

3) running Windows isn't the same as on a Dell


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 28, 2007)

gx_saurav - 
It's ok man. Forget listing the disadvantages. I no longer care. No PC is perfect. Mac is that 'No PC'.  

Also I'll run Windows only for some time till I'm comfortable with OS X. No issues on that also. 


aryayush - 
I'm not going to buy a mouse for the time being. I think I've my Genius mouse which I bought with my Dell Inspiron 6400.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 28, 2007)

drgudge said:
			
		

> It's ok man. Forget listing the disadvantages. I no longer care. No PC is perfect. Mac is that 'No PC'.


ahhh there goes...we now officially have a macboy !
now mac team has got a important member and moderator to their side  ..so guys now no more blasting mac os x or apple !!
the other 2 of the team will be jumping with joyyy with their new member !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 28, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> gx_saurav -
> It's ok man. Forget listing the disadvantages. I no longer care. No PC is perfect. Mac is that 'No PC'.



You wouldn't be saying that line...if

1) You were in India

2) You would have tried Macbook pro for quite sometime on your lap.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

@aks the original mac boy of the forum also is a moderator .... but hey the forums are drab these days no entertainment  hey goobi and arya ... pakk raha hai yaar .... well no worries leoppard is coming and the forums will rise again


----------



## praka123 (Aug 28, 2007)

Anti-Unix ppl hates Mac.it is a known fact.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

^^ normal users are against os x being called the best os x

but as i said typical indian politician .... to fight a common enemy join hands  praka where are ur links ... i tpold u ur posts are incomplete without ur collection of anti-MS links ... and now days uv even stopped drm drm drm drm drm

@mods: i think the topic hjas served its purpose so b4 it spirals out ... lock it ....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 28, 2007)

^my avatar answers ur dreams shattered 
since i always provide links and source acc to this forum rules,is it wrong?the above fellow is paranoid and feels sick with MAC and Linux. 
btwn @drgrudge:i know ur there when i joined the forum.since ur not seen regular for sometime now.i am just(warn) posting some links about something these ppl are trying evangalise you.
*defectivebydesign.org
*badvista.fsf.org
*badwindowsvista.com/
*www.nosoftwarepatents.com/en/m/intro/index.html


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

yes ... sirf muu kala karna hai ... aur gaddhe pe ulta bithana hai ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

offtopic: will you two stop it, plz?? you ppl are worser than 4 year olds!

ashwin, i think its better if you close this thread.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

arre muu toh pehle se hi kala hai ... sirf ulta bithana hai  ... keep the thread open for a few hours and i might open photoshop


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 29, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> ahhh there goes...we now officially have a macboy !
> now mac team has got a important member and moderator to their side  ..so guys now no more blasting mac os x or apple !!
> the other 2 of the team will be jumping with joyyy with their new member !!


 Nope. We're 5 in member with 2 moderators.  

praka123 -
Thanks man. As of now, none can stop me between myself and my Apple.  

Purpose served. We're getting unnecessary comments, better to close the thread (I don't want to see Mac loosing the poll  )

_Thread Closed_


----------

